
Alphabet Announces Second Quarter 2020 Results [pdf] - mrep
https://abc.xyz/investor/static/pdf/2020Q2_alphabet_earnings_release.pdf?cache=a881c38
======
mrep
Revenue only down 2% from q2 2019 which is not as bad as I thought it was
going be as I would assume ad budgets would have gotten slashed hard. Google
cloud is up from 2.1 billion to 3 which is a nice 42% growth rate year over
year and despite gsuite being included in that, that growth is probably coming
a lot from actual cloud.

Oh, and they just authorized another whopping 28 billion dollar stock buyback.

~~~
greenyoda
The less happy news is:

\- Margins dropped from 24% to 17%. [page 1]

\- Diluted EPS dropped from 14.21 to $10.13. [page 1]

\- They now have 20,000 more employees to pay out of their reduced income.
[page 2]

